# Word of the Day - Apathetic



## debodun (Jun 7, 2022)

Apathetic (adjective) - showing or feeling no interest, enthusiasm, or concern.

Some older people view Millennials as being apathetic.


----------



## Mizmo (Jun 7, 2022)

She could see he was apathetic when in her company


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 7, 2022)

The man found himself a mistress because of his wife's apathy towards their marriage.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 7, 2022)

I get so over involved with things sometimes that I wish I could be more apathetic.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2022)

It's shocking to see some people acting _apathetic, in the face of very disturbing events._


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> She could see he was apathetic when in her company


Don't cry about him, Mizmo. 
He behaves that way toward me, too.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 19, 2022)

"How is the word 'apathetic' distinct from other similar adjectives?
Some common synonyms of _apathetic_ are _impassive_, _phlegmatic_, _stoic_, and _stolid_. While all these words mean "unresponsive to something that might normally excite interest or emotion," _apathetic_ may imply a puzzling or deplorable indifference or inertness.
// charitable appeals met an _apathetic_ response



 125 Synonyms & Antonyms of APATHETIC | Merriam-Webster Thesaurusmerriam-webster.com› thesaurus › apathetic"


----------



## Blessed (Jun 19, 2022)

I am apathetic about Jeff's post.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 19, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I am apathetic about Jeff's post.


 Maybe not quite.   It appears you are showing interest in it by replying concerning it.  
By the posted and webster's definition, 
An apathetic person would not even read it, let alone reply about it.


debodun said:


> Apathetic (adjective) - *showing or feeling no interest*, enthusiasm, or concern.


----------

